# BadBIOS infected HP Compaq's  PfSense boot splash message



## BadBIOSvictim (May 15, 2014)

Several days ago, I posted pfSense’s boot splash message booting to  my Asus 1015PE netbook.  viewtopic.php?f=44&t=46396
My computers are infected with BadBIOS and FOXACID.  A commentor suggested possibly “flaky hardware and misconfigured FreeBSD installation . My Asus 1015PE does not have a hard drive bay door. Yesterday, I disassembled my Asus 1015PE netbook to remove the hard drive. I connected my hard drive with pfSense installed to my HP Compaq Presario V2000. HP’s boot splash message with ACPI disabled is worse than Asus’s boot splash message with ACPI disabled.  
The warnings and errors in the two boot splash messages are not caused by flaky hardware. Nor are they caused by misconfigured installation though I am willing to ship my harddrive to anyone offering to reinstall pfSense. I could then reboot both computers to read the boot splash message.  
Does “sc0: VGA, 16 virtual consoles” mean there are 16 RAID virtual drives? I do not do virtualization nor own any RAID consoles.  Cracking evidence.

```
sc0: VGA , 16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
Vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Unknown: <PNP0c02> can’t assign resources (memory)
Unknown: <PNP0c01> can’t assign resources (memory)
Unknown: <PNP0100> can’t assign resources (irq)
Unknown:  <PNP0c02> can’t assign resources (memory)
Unknown: <PNP0c02> can’t assign resources (memory)
```
Screenshot of the above is at http://imgur.com/RgiCD7O

```
GEOM: da0s1: geometry does not match label (16h,63s != 255h,63s).
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
ROOT MOUNT ERROR:
If you have invalid mount options, reboot, and first try the following from the loader prompt:
	Set vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
And then remove invalid mount options from /etc/fstab.
Loader variables:
 vfs.root.mountfrom=ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
vfs.root.mountfrom.options=rw
Manual Root filesystem specification
<fstype>:<device>  Mount <device> using filesystem  <fstype>
Screenshot of the above is at http://imgur.com/k8wARgR
eg. Ufs: /dev/da0s1a
eg. Cd9660: /dev/acd0
This is equivalent to: mount –t cd9660 /dev/acd0
?   List valid disk boot devices
<empty line> Abort manual input
Mountroot>
Panic: Root mount failed,  startup aborted.
Cupid = 0
KDB: enter: panic
(thread pid 1 tid 10002)
Stopped at kdb_enter+8x3b: novl
```
Screenshot of above at http://imgur.com/2dckFGF


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2014)

*Re: BadBIOS infected HP Compaq's  PfSense boot splash messag*



			
				BadBIOSvictim said:
			
		

> Does “sc0: VGA, 16 virtual consoles” mean there are 16 RAID virtual drives? I do not do virtualization nor own any RAID consoles.  Cracking evidence.


Not really. It means you can have 16 virtual consoles. Normally on FreeBSD 7 of them are enabled, the 8th is used for Xorg. You can change console with ALT-F1, ALT-F2, etc. It has absolutely nothing to do with RAID or even virtualization.

Handbook: 4.2. Virtual Consoles and Terminals

All you've posted are regular FreeBSD messages, including the error at the end. Nothing indicates some sort of BIOS or other malware.


----------



## BadBIOSvictim (May 15, 2014)

*Re: BadBIOS infected HP Compaq's  PfSense boot splash messag*

Why can't my HP laptop finish booting to pfSense?

Since 2012, I have tried to switch from linux to BSD. None of my computers will finish booting to live BSD DVDs. This includes an Asus 1015PX, released a year after the Asus 1015PE, a Toshiba NB505, etc.

I will be discarding my HP laptop unless someone volunteers to conduct forensics.


----------

